
Hyperloop One Will Be Underwater, Underground, Across the World - SonicSoul
https://www.inverse.com/article/16873-brogan-bambrogan-hyperloop-one-will-be-underwater-underground-across-the-world
======
JoeAltmaier
May be underwater, underground. That was a casual comment tossed off at the
end of the article. The first incarnation will certainly be 'at grade' or
aboveground.

------
philtar
Hyperloop was conceived by Elon Musk as much as Multitouch was invented by
Steve Jobs.

I wonder if we as humans _need_ to create an untouchable genius image that we
can aspire to, and now that our last one is dead, it's Musk's turn.

~~~
coldtea
Inventions are a dime a dozen.

Delivery matters.

And thus, it's not bad to idolize those who actually deliver -- even if they
got the ideas from elsewhere or there were lots of crappy priors...

~~~
yoo1I
Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't this "Hyperloop" system just some, granted
elaborate, set of blueprints and whitepapers, but Musk isn't actually
delivering it himself. Rather, other companies are working on it ?

But even disregarding that, I think OP was referring to how certain segments
of the media hang on Musk's lips, as if he is some sort of tech-messiah.

And I don't want to take any praise away from him, the man has done really
impressive things. That's not it.

It's just that there seems to be a certain type of over-hyping. The _idea_ for
magnetic, vacuum-escaped tube travel certainly isn't new. And a last week's
reporting of his "we probably live in a simulation"-comment comes to mind as
well. That's not a very original thought, yet was widely reported.

So yeah, I agree, delivery matters. But it's not just the delivery that's
being idolized here.

~~~
coldtea
> _Correct me if I am wrong, but isn 't this "Hyperloop" system just some,
> granted elaborate, set of blueprints and whitepapers, but Musk isn't
> actually delivering it himself. Rather, other companies are working on it ?_

In this case yes. But he has delivered plenty already in other fields.

> _But even disregarding that, I think OP was referring to how certain
> segments of the media hang on Musk 's lips, as if he is some sort of tech-
> messiah._

Well, same way certain segments of HN hang on PG's lips etc. People like
heroes -- and it's not just the ignorant masses or the "media" that do so.

------
TheMagician0
Since the current hyperloop concept can only travel in a straight line,
perhaps having it as underwater structure will make possible for traveling at
great distances. Otherwise, one can imagine having their pathways interfering
with buildings, etc. when built above ground. Still, it will be very cool if a
proof of concept can be
[demonstrated]([http://www.metaculus.com/questions/71/will-a-successful-
proo...](http://www.metaculus.com/questions/71/will-a-successful-proof-of-
concept-for-a-hyperloop-be-demonstrated-by-mid-2017/)).

------
Keyframe
Also, it will be on Mars since there are no plate tectonics there.

~~~
PuffinBlue
Better the moon, you don't even have to create a vacuum there!

~~~
SonicSoul
fastest would be using wormholes. not sure if there is one available between
SF and LA though

~~~
PuffinBlue
I'm guessing Tesla would be Nigel Sheldon, I wonder who Ozzie Isaacs role
would be fulfilled by?

------
jessriedel
FYI, even Musk thinks that hyperloop only makes sense for distances on the
order of a few hundred miles. Much longer than that and planes are superior.

